# New from Ontario



## Litmmpro (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey guys my name is Graham from Ontario I make videos and here is the latest work I did YouTube - The Marco Brown Snowboard Film 2011 Full HD its a snowboarding film I made in Devils Glen Resort in Ontario and if you like join the channel.. I also make atv and snowmobile videos as well

It looks like a sic site guys I am going to recommend to friends


----------



## boardaddicktd (Dec 31, 2009)

Litmmpro said:


> Hey guys my name is Graham from Ontario I make videos and here is the latest work I did YouTube - The Marco Brown Snowboard Film 2011 Full HD its a snowboarding film I made in Devils Glen Resort in Ontario and if you like join the channel.. I also make atv and snowmobile videos as well
> 
> It looks like a sic site guys I am going to recommend to friends


hey dude glad u found the site. really sikk vid bro! i've been to blue mountain before but never heard of devils glen. judging by the setups in ur vid it looks pretty sikk. is it a private club or can u pay ur way thru on a wknd? im from michigan so collingwood is def worth the drive. bunch of us from michigan are on here.


----------



## Litmmpro (Mar 22, 2011)

boardaddicktd said:


> hey dude glad u found the site. really sikk vid bro! i've been to blue mountain before but never heard of devils glen. judging by the setups in ur vid it looks pretty sikk. is it a private club or can u pay ur way thru on a wknd? im from michigan so collingwood is def worth the drive. bunch of us from michigan are on here.


hey thanks man!!! and devils glen is actually only like 15-20minutes down the road from Blue mountain but its a private resort but they do have dates where its kind of like an open house where the public is invited to ride there.. the guy in the film "MArco" is actually a park Tech there he designs the park and rides it all day long pretty sick job if you ask me lol... thats sweet you have ridden at blue tho have far of a drive is that for you from michigan? like 5-6 hours?


----------



## boardaddicktd (Dec 31, 2009)

yea actually the drive isn't that bad. about 4-4.5 hrs for me. i'll def be lookin at one of those "open" wknds for next season at devils glen! just got about 6" of new snow here in michigan!


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice vid!! Park setup looks sick. 

Good choice in music too, fuck gangsta crap.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey welcome... never heard of Devils glenn either.. good stuff


----------



## Litmmpro (Mar 22, 2011)

boardaddicktd said:


> yea actually the drive isn't that bad. about 4-4.5 hrs for me. i'll def be lookin at one of those "open" wknds for next season at devils glen! just got about 6" of new snow here in michigan!


oh thats not to bad, 6 inchs thats more then we got lol we lost all our snow really quick but there still some left on the hills I am heading up to Mount St louis this weekend to film an event there on sunday so you probably see another video up soon


----------



## boardaddicktd (Dec 31, 2009)

lookin forward to it!


----------



## Litmmpro (Mar 22, 2011)

boardaddicktd said:


> lookin forward to it!


heres one that we took before christmas just a lil edit in a buddy's backyard the riders were a little drunk.. well a lot drunk actually there decent riders but they sucked that night lmao but you might like the video 
Login | Facebook its on facebook tho


----------

